# Guernsey Cow for Sale



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Purebred registered Guernsey for sale.

Good family cow, needs good home. Must sell her because selling land.

Due to calve fall/winter.

Originally from the Fra Hib Dairy farm, Wawaka, Ind.

Contact Allen 574-806-3205, located in Northwest Indiana


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

How much?? Can you post pictures?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, don't have any pictures. Call Allen about the price.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

It's pretty far for me......wish I could get him tho.....


----------

